

Ask PG: Preferred method of demoing iPad apps for YC Application?  - SurfScore

If we're applying for YC with an app not yet launched, what is the preferred way of submitting a demo for it on the application? We went with a short video but we didn't know if you had something like TestFlight set up.
======
keiferski
From <http://ycombinator.com/howtoprepare.html>

\----

 _The most important thing to us is probably the demo. And by demo we mean a
working prototype of whatever you plan to build. Mockups can be helpful too,
but they're much more convincing if they do something. Even if you have
nothing now, you should be able to build something in the time you have.

(Demo = live. Please don't make a video. We won't watch videos.)_

\----

If you haven't actually launched it yet, maybe a video is ok? Or you may want
to make something in a wireframe program.

~~~
jeffreyshaw
Keiferski that link you referenced is relating to the interview stage.

I think the purpose of the application demo is to provide a visualization of
what you wrote in the YC application. They say they only view demos from the
most promising submissions, so if they're viewing it you already piqued their
interest. Short of a live working prototype, I'd create a page that can most
effectively show 1) how your app will generate revenue, 2) key differentiators
of your app from similar ones. Regardless of the demo format, their time per
submission is minimal so be clear and concise.

------
tlb
A video is best.

